# Prayers for our friend Dutchman



## Nugefan (Feb 22, 2017)

Gene's Daddy passed away yesterday after a long illness , please keep the family in your thoughts and prayers ....

" Blessed are those who mourn for they will be comforted . "   Matthew 5 : 4

I am thinking of you buddy in these sad times ... I love you my friend ....


----------



## ratman (Feb 22, 2017)

Prayers sent my friend.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, prayers sent.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 23, 2017)

Prayers of comfort are being sent for this entire family at this time.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 27, 2017)

Prayers for comfort and support for you and yours Dutch. Really sorry to read this.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2017)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## speedcop (Mar 17, 2017)

sorry for the loss, my prayers for the family


----------



## dutchman (Mar 24, 2017)

Thank you, all.


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 29, 2017)

Prayers for the family and friends.


----------

